# Wie richtet man ein VPN unter Linux ein



## Timo Rickert (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo !

 Ich würde gerne einen VPN-Tunnel zu meiner Firma aufbauen, hab aber keine ahnung wie man das macht. Ich müsste eine Verbindung zwischen meinem Windows-Rechner zuhause und dem Linux Server(Samba) in der Firma eine Verbindung haben. 
 Kann mir jemand so etwas wie eine Anleitung, oder einen Tipp geben wie das funktioniert ? 
 Gruß Timo Rickert


----------



## Male (4. Januar 2005)

http://www.netzwerktotal.de/vpnwinxp.htm 

Ist die einfachste Lösung. Ich denke aber, Du musst die bestimmt noch ein Benutzerkonto auf dem Samba Server einrichten. 
Ich habe schon diesen Lösungsansatz des obrigen Links probiert und es hat auch geklappt.
Aber ich gebe keine Garantie dafür  .

Vielleicht kennt ja jemand einen besseren Ansatz, was mich persönlich auch freuen würde. Da diese Lösung keine Firewall oder ähnliches einbezieht.


----------

